# Northern Michigan University - Moose visits campus



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Magers Hall is now the official yooper Moose Lodge. 


Northern Michigan University - Moose visits campus

MARQUETTE  The college experience got a little more interesting for some on-campus students at Northern Michigan University early Tuesday evening.

A moose, suspected to be a young bull, wandered onto campus and broke a first-floor window at the schools Magers Hall about 7:15 p.m., according to Detective Capt. Mike Angeli of the Marquette City Police Department.

http://www.miningjournal.net/stories/articles.asp?articleID=6517


----------



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

A security camera got a snap of the little jasper.


http://www.wluctv6.com/Global/story.asp?S=5436210


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

I Love This Place!


----------

